# TUG Video guide #5: How to register and get setup on the TUGBBS forums!



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2015)

http://youtu.be/BL4HWrkXYww

This video walks you through the quick registration process for the TUGBBS forums, this was intended for all TUG members or guests who have not yet actually registered for the forums, but it also includes information on how to update your TUGBBS member code, as well as for anyone who may have chosen a different login id for their members vs the forums!  

They should both be the same, and if they are not let us help fix it for you!  We want to make it as easy as possible to access all the information and knowledge TUG has to offer!

Thanks again, and I hope you enjoy the video!


----------

